# So You Can't Afford a Jumper



## Amaranth (Mar 8, 2011)

Or perhaps your parents wont allow you the horse of your dreams, what does one do? Teach a cow to jump, of course!  Has anybody else watched this yet? I love it! Reminds me of when I was younger we had beef cattle out back and I was lucky that my Step Uncle owned a dairy farm, which gave me the double opportunity to sit on and ride around on the (willing) cattle. But I never thought to teach one to jump!

Girl Teaches Cow to Jump


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I've not see a cow jumping before, but people do ride cattle. This photo was sent to me by an American friend a few years ago.


----------



## XsugarstarX (Apr 15, 2011)

Id love to ride a cow lol. But too bad Im scared of them since when I was 9 one chased me and my cousin


----------

